# Stradella



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Andolink said:


> *J. S. Bach*: _Ich habe meine Zuversicht_, BWV188; _Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe_, BWV156; _Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem_, BWV159; _Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm_, BWV171
> Rachel Nicholls, soprano
> Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
> Gerd Türk, tenor
> ...


----------

